# Lexapro, exercise and valiun



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Been over two years since i last had DP i still have anxiety but its alot more managable, please anyone suffering dont be scared of medication they have gave me such a bettee quality of life, dont believe the horror stories


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

You take both Lexapro and valium?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

After DP i still have anxiety some times? will lexarpo help me and destroy it?


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only valium for emergencys and when i started lexapro and yes ssris can help lower your anxiety


----------

